# Chuck Lidell in "Way of the Brisk"



## elder999 (Jun 20, 2010)

[yt]97s4RMsiw1c&feature=related[/yt]

:lfao:

[yt]uWhuIj0D_bA&NR=1[/yt]


----------



## elder999 (Jun 20, 2010)

[yt]za_OzKWCuqc&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## elder999 (Jun 20, 2010)

[yt]v1yRV1Oluqc&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## elder999 (Jun 20, 2010)

[yt]EK9zxral75c&feature=related[/yt]


----------

